
Surprisingly Simple Anti-Dark-Patterns That Build Trust in Ecommerce and SaaS - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/Article/3202235/Surprisingly-Simple-Anti-Dark-Patterns-that-Build-Trust-in-Ecommerce-and-Saas
======
throwaway3563
This website is one big dark pattern and it severely detracts from the
article.

\- Full screen popover when you scroll to the top

\- Useless socialmedia “sharing” toolbar covers the text. Like I really need
that stuff close to hand at any moment while reading.

\- To downvote “was this article helpful” due to the above, you have to login
with social media or create an account. No thanks, if you’re resorting to
scummy tactics like the above you’re not getting any of my data.

~~~
jkuria
Op here: We will fix the social media bar and ask AnswerBase (the publishing
platform we use) to not require a login to upvote or downvote. But hey, you
had to login to participate on HN. Not that big a deal!

------
klysm
Anti-Dark-Patterns is certainly an interesting way to put it... why not trust
building patterns?

